# I found something very useful.



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

So I found this site http://www.cure-your-depression.com/ where you can signup for a free course, or not signup, and still find great information. Suffice to say I surf the internets alot so my bullshit-scanner is always on, but this seems really great and truly free, except for the option to buy the authors book which is not necessary to gain help from the site.

As I was browsing it and watching her videos and stuff I found alot of great information about natural ways towards better mental health, through extensive covering of diets that help your brain produce serotonin etc, medical research, and excersise. While this is nothing new this site was really nice and full of information, especially if you want to take the natural way instead of medications. Im on lots of medications but maybe I can one day be free of them and feel better if i follow the diets and the e-course which i signed up for (for free).

I have a really bad diet and sleep-pattern and excersise way too little, so hopefully i?ll have the strength to keep with this site and get my ass to the grocerystore and buy natural healthy foods and excersise more, and maybe try a 5-HTP/VitaminB6 suppliment.

Just thought i?d share.

/Chris


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

vebweb.com is an awesome place to go if you want good, healthy recipes. They are all vegetarian and vegan but you can substitute back in meat and dairy to the recipes if you'd want to. People get so used to eating junk that they forget eating healthy doesn't have to taste like cardboard and grass. It can taste really good! Just last night I made my roommates fresh smoothies and they were amazed it didn't have ice cream or syrup in it! And they made fresh salsa. It was amazing. Chick peas are just about my favorite thing to cook with. MMM...

I haven't visited your site but in this book I read, Change Your Brain, Change Your Life, and I think a couple others, there was a lot of dietary advice but it was different for each mental health issue, and some contradicted each other. For example (I can't remember any so I'm just making this up) if you have depression carbs are good because _______ and if you are bipolar carbs are bad because_______. I know that was true of St. Johns Wart actually. Good for depression, bad for bipolar. And I don't really know what I am and wouldn't really trust a doctor to tell me either. So I just kind of gave up on being specific and aim to eat what's best for my body and limit artificial foods as much as possible. I think they aren't doing anyone any good. Mentally healthy or not.


----------

